# What pour on for a single calf



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Yea, I fall into the category "hobby farmer" LOL....

I have 1 calf here, she is about 9-10mos old, 500lbs or a little more ??

I can rub & brush her but never attempted to halter her... and I don't have a head shout yet..

She is fat & frisky, has quality hay free choice , gets some feed every few days...

Question is, what would be the best direction to go for worming & later fly control.... pour on, in with feed, etc

I only have a few places to buy and they have large quantity's, TS, web....

I see so many different brands & stuff that I don't really want to guess what I may or may not need....

And what about dosage, so much per weight I would think??

Thanks

Chris


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

There are 250ml bottles and you can use it more than once and it's still good for 2 years provide you keep it in constant room temp and out of sunlight. They come with auto fill cups so you select the weight. It will be roughly 23ml at 500 pounds (depends on product). I do pour on 2 times a year and as needed. I also change active ingredients every 1-2 years. I use fly tags (change active ingredient every 2 years and remove end of season) and IGR minerals.

FYI each one has different withdrawal periods.

Too expensive to have one calf. Find a neighbor and buy a dose. I'd sell you a dose at $10  I usually have leftover tags too.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Local vet would have a large jug of Noromectin/Ivermectin, probably will let you borrow it to pour your calf and just charge you for the amount used. Pour on is the only way to go for wormer, cheapest and it works the best.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

You could also go with a pelleted feed type dewormer. SafeGuard makes a good one. I have used it with leased pastures that have no handling facility.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Good idea's, I have 1 local fella I'll check with and see about a dose..

BWfarms I will check a little more around here, if nothing turns up I'll take you up on the offer...

Looking for a cheap head shoot also, I know sooner or later I'll need one.

I have been told she is heavier than I think too, I may try and get a pic with me beside her for reference on her weight...

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

If you plan to breed her, consider a bangs vaccination prior to her first birthday. Here, after the first year they have to be bled first.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

For fly control Ultra Boss is about as good as it gets but it's not cheap. Probably need to find someone that uses it to sell what little you'll need.


----------

